# anyone remember noodlebagger.com



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

Years ago there was a site called noodlebagger.com I believe it was one of the first steelhead sites,the guy running it was a major steelhead fanatic,just wondering what happened too it?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I remember it.
Wasn't all that, just a lotta hype.
Long gone.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

creekcrawler said:


> I remember it.
> Wasn't all that, just a lotta hype.
> Long gone.


Started by a guy that posted on TSS who tried to create the next level of fishing site. Some good ideas (site supported webcams on some creeks, members only forum that allows discussion of all creeks/rivers) but never took off due to charging folks to use the site. It was a lot like the downfall of the old GFO site, except with less users. Like most folks that start their own forums -- probably found out that it is a lot of work for next to no returns.


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

just got back into steelheading after a several year haiatis cant believe all the great sites out there this one included,they seemed to be a pretty cool site with the river cameras,although that may have been a little over kill.
ironfish


----------

